# distilled water?



## tony123 (Aug 14, 2009)

ive been trying to find distilled water for my incubators but cant find it anywhere,
all i can find is de-ionised water for car batteries ,irons etc is this ok to use or can anyone advise where i can get distilled water?

thanks


----------



## bladesftp (Jan 3, 2009)

as far as i know its the same thing. but you could try hair dressing supplies


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

ebay!


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

its the same thing to be honest or just get some good old RO water which is also the same thing just slightly different names. gdluck


----------



## tony123 (Aug 14, 2009)

what water do you guys use??


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

i got some from Specialtech.co.uk|UK’s leading Water cooling, Hardware and Gaming peripherals retailer, people use it in their computer cooling systems!!!!


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

*i know!*

basically:

de-ionised water=battery top-up water=iron top-up water= saline for contact lenses!


----------



## Art_Gekko (Aug 9, 2009)

At uni studying chemistry and we use de-ionised water yet when I was doing A-levels it got called distilled water. It's the same thing just different names.


----------



## danoc2005 (May 3, 2009)

i always thought it was different too!
i get it from school lol. they dont mind.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

They are basically the same - in fact deionised should be slightly purer. The only difference is the way they are made. Put basically distilled is water that is boiled and the steam captured and turned back into water - leaving the impurities behind. Deionised water is passed through a special charged or resin filter that "captures" impurities. So both good.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Just nip to your nearest aquarium shop and ask for some reverse osmosis water. Much easier.


----------



## BOAndy (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm sure that theres a kettle on the market that does the same job to tap water, wouldn't it be cheaper to either buy the filters and run water through them or go the full hog and buy the kettle!!!

Or am I wrong!!!

BOAndy


----------



## JRoss (Aug 31, 2009)

I am a biochemist and Distilled water and de-ionised water are NOT THE SAME!!!
Deionization is a physical process which uses specially-manufactured ion exchange resins which bind to and filter out the mineral salts from water. The majority of water impurities are dissolved salts, deionization produces a high purity water that is generally SIMILAR to distilled water, and this process is quicker. However, deionization does not significantly remove uncharged organic molecules, viruses or bacteria. Therefore, for the purpose of which you would like to use the water it is crucial to ensure it is free from these organic molecules that could be pathogenic to your reptiles. Therefore distilled water is what you want, de-ionised is a cheaper alternative that is not the best option. If you want, you could distill your own water but this takes time to build a working apparatus.


----------



## Labtechlesley (Apr 21, 2008)

You could try asking your local secondary school or college. Almost all biology/chemistry departments have their own still (don't know any that don't) and most will be sympathetic to you if you take your own container along. We certainly would be!


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

JRoss said:


> I am a biochemist and Distilled water and de-ionised water are NOT THE SAME!!!
> Deionization is a physical process which uses specially-manufactured ion exchange resins which bind to and filter out the mineral salts from water. The majority of water impurities are dissolved salts, deionization produces a high purity water that is generally SIMILAR to distilled water, and this process is quicker. However, deionization does not significantly remove uncharged organic molecules, viruses or bacteria. Therefore, for the purpose of which you would like to use the water it is crucial to ensure it is free from these organic molecules that could be pathogenic to your reptiles. Therefore distilled water is what you want, de-ionised is a cheaper alternative that is not the best option. _*If you want, you could distill your own water but this takes time to build a working apparatus.*_


I can see it now.
100's of backyard distilleries saying............."Yes guv, it's fer me snake eggs".:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------

